# Water Reflections



## 1982chris911 (Jul 16, 2011)

Please post your reflective pictures of liquid reflections in a natural setting here 

Entries could be ocean/shorelines, rivers/creeks, lakes, ice, air ... no matter where ... only that there should not be manmade structures in the main focus of the picture or artificial reflections on glass, chrome, steel etc ...

To give you an idea I will start this with some of mine and hope you will soon add more 




Clouds and Reflection at the Regen Valley von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Silvretta Lake  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Landscape at the River Regen North of Regensburg von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The River Regen North of Regensburg von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry Chris, whilst I really liked your photos of birds in the other thread, these pictures look too artificial, I'm not sure if it's a case of extreme tweaking of levels or HDR, but they aren't to my taste... Otherwise, some lovely compositions !


----------



## DockNorth (Jul 17, 2011)

Kinda agree with Haydn. Interesting, and while I like the first picture, once I had a look at the last picture I just got turned off by the "overdoneness" of that shot and it probably tainted my view of the others as well. Don't need so much HDR emphasis on those shots.

And "No! I can't do better." But I can still offer an opinion.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that's a good coincidence of a thread, seeing as i've got one of my favourite shots handy, just printed it on real 4x6 paper friday and i'm considering how big to print it as an enlargement.

haven't done any colour adjustment or anything yet, so still sort of a work in progress, i'd rather it look natural and let the lensbaby-induced illsuion speak for itself...

7D, lensbaby Muse Double Glass, f/no idea, iso100, 1/200s, no polariser iirc.


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris,

I went through your flickr photos and I felt that I have already seen them somewhere else. Are you an author of a book or maybe something online ?

Regarding your photos, I understand that this is a theme where some won't like it due to taste, similar as lots of people might dislike a classic horror movie because they don't like the genre, not because the movie is bad. 

Regarding the HDR technique, is the high saturation really needed ? 

EDIT: forgot to tell you that I do like lots of your photos especially the ones of the old city.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 17, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> Sorry Chris, whilst I really liked your photos of birds in the other thread, these pictures look too artificial, I'm not sure if it's a case of extreme tweaking of levels or HDR, but they aren't to my taste... Otherwise, some lovely compositions !



I kind of agree with you on the last one, however I like it the way this comes out ... I mean seeing many of the best pictures (HDR and non HDR ones) you start to realize that much of this is not real but quite artificial (12mm or 14mm lens on FF landscapes anyone ... ??? ) ... 

I guess it just comes down to what kind of subject and effect everyone likes. Personally I am just looking around whatever I think looks good on a certain subject and post process it that way ... strange looking experiments included ;-) 

For this last one the sunstar is kind of amazing when you see at full size ... 

On the other hand I am also doing B&W shots or natural out of the camera ones ...



WarStreet said:


> Chris,
> 
> I went through your flickr photos and I felt that I have already seen them somewhere else. Are you an author of a book or maybe something online ?
> 
> ...



If you find out where you saw them I would really like to know as I have not done any published work and that would of course be in my own interest if someone else is using them ... So besides some blogs, forums, FB and of course flickr not at any place that I know of ...
You can of course also send me a private email regarding that matter ... thank you in advance 

Your opinion about HDR is basically the same as mine ... sometimes I want to scream when I see the really heavily over processed psychedelic ones ... however then there are such pictures of this class and I really like them cause they just work... 

Regarding HDR in general even people like Trey Redcliff (stuck in customs) have good and bad HDRs, if you look at his work. Many ppl. do like a certain pictures there while they just completely dislike others for some reason ... still I don't know why HDR gets some ppl to really not like a certain shot ... I mean in general ppl. who use a cam need to realize that what they see on their pictures is not the reality but just a composition of the lens, the sensor/film and the maybe following post processing ... 

Third question: The saturation level is adjustable ... maybe I tend to be a little too colorful from time to time ;-) ... Too much sugar in my coffee lately ???


----------



## ions (Sep 3, 2011)

Flooding in Macoun, Southern Saskatchewan, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Torrence Barrens Reflection by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like this is the only reflection shot I have on Flickr.




Fire and Water by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## mrmarks (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some from my collection




_MG_8767_1 by marksmike, on Flickr




_MG_8777_1 by marksmike, on Flickr




_MG_4197 by marksmike, on Flickr


----------



## rocketdesigner (Sep 3, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> Sorry Chris, whilst I really liked your photos of birds in the other thread, these pictures look too artificial, I'm not sure if it's a case of extreme tweaking of levels or HDR, but they aren't to my taste... Otherwise, some lovely compositions !



This statement alone reflects a shared opinion among many, albeit a very shortsighted one at that.

I realize it is an "opinion" (so pls don't flame back throwing that argument), but upon examination any forward thinking person would agree that it is somewhat obtuse - at best.

A camera is a machine, is it not? We know it is a rather sophisticated piece of a equipment comparable to a computer. That said, why do people apply rules and criteria on what types of images should be created using it? 

HDR is nothing more than creative photographic postproduction executed on imagery that has gone on since the days of Ansel Adams and yes - Henri Cartier-Bresson.

HDR is simply one working example of today's digital darkroom. Yes, the output of applications such as Photmatrix my not be to everyone's taste, but when I see negative comments about dramatic uses of HDR it makes me cringe.

These comments above are not vile or mean (in fact they are tame compared to what I have read elsewhere), just closed minded.

Photography is an artform. HDR is merely one style of photographic expression -- akin to Pointillism, or Cubism, or Expressionism et al in the art world.

Enjoy it for what it is. If you don't prefer the style, move on. Making comments like "it doesn't look real" or it is "too artificial" are non-sequitors. Imagine if Picasso or Braque listened to those types of criticisms.

Ok, I now step down off the soapbox ... let me have it.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 3, 2011)

rocketdesigner said:


> This statement alone reflects a shared opinion among many, albeit a very shortsighted one at that.



I agree, HDR is a subset medium of the photographic technique, my feeling is that many dabble in such a way that their art is neither one thing of the other. There is some great HDR stuff out there, some photographers aim for ultra realism, others aim for wide dynamic range, others go for a very apocalyptic look.

The styles and artists you mention had a distinct look, HDR is a technique thus doesn't have a distinct look in the same way because it can be many things, it is more of a medium for expressing a style, in much the same way as using different paints, chalk, spray can, or food. My feeling is if your gonna do HDR, give it some heart, make it dynamic, make it jump out and bite he audience, don't just take a standard picture and tweak the settings to give it a HDR feel.


----------



## baronow (Sep 3, 2011)

Gorgeous uploads guys. This was one of many incredible places in the Scottish Highlands last September... Lens was 16-35 L2, back was Xsi .. i am a 5D3 in waiting


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, since the _natural setting_ "requirement" has already been broken , here's a shot I did about 8 years ago on film using my Canon Elan 7.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 4, 2011)

I like this. Where is it?





DJL329 said:


> Well, since the _natural setting_ "requirement" has already been broken , here's a shot I did about 8 years ago on film using my Canon Elan 7.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 4, 2011)

distant.star said:


> I like this. Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. They are the "Morris Goodkind" (foreground; NB Route 1) and "Donald Goodkind" (SB Route 1) bridges, which span the Raritan River in Central NJ. The much older Morris Goodkind Bridge doesn't really serve foot traffic anymore, but the old pedestrian walkways are still there. A number of years ago, I found a 1933 bridge token lying on the ground! (There probably haven't been tolls on this bridge in decades.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_and_Morris_Goodkind_Bridges


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 18, 2011)

The Regen in Bavaria 1 von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 18, 2011)

This Bridge in Central Park  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## rill (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! those pictures look perfect! seemed glitch free to me. Good Job! I am a newbie at photography and i do hope i would be able to take pictures as nice as those someday. This forum would really help me a lot as i am able to read tips and suggestions on how to be able to take pictures of nice scenery. I am really a fan of landscapes and sunsets as well so i am looking forward for new photos on those as i try to take my own and hopefully posting my works here someday. Looking forward for more picture posts!


----------



## cksandberg (Oct 21, 2011)

Part of the 1000 Springs State Park in Idaho.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 21, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> Please post your reflective pictures of liquid reflections in a natural setting here
> 
> Entries could be ocean/shorelines, rivers/creeks, lakes, ice, air ... no matter where ... only that there should not be manmade structures in the main focus of the picture or artificial reflections on glass, chrome, steel etc ...
> 
> To give you an idea I will start this with some of mine and hope you will soon add more



I love them... I would have backed off the vibrancy just a little though... 

I love the bright green grass where the sun hits them. The sun in the last one is a bit overdone, (something easily fixable) but it is a very interesting rendition. Great compositions!


----------



## K-amps (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonderful Ions, the first one is so palpable!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ghosts and Trees  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> Sorry Chris, whilst I really liked your photos of birds in the other thread, these pictures look too artificial, I'm not sure if it's a case of extreme tweaking of levels or HDR, but they aren't to my taste... Otherwise, some lovely compositions !



I agree. I think it's too much HDR. I do like the composition and subject though!


----------



## JesseG (Dec 21, 2011)

Bigelow Pond in Union, CT. September 2005 with a Canon SD400.


----------



## aximrocks (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## K-amps (Dec 21, 2011)

Applaud Axim!


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 22, 2011)

One I took quite some time ago now.




Fire and Water by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## ions (May 23, 2012)

Cottage time is coming...




Sunset on Lake Oudaze Muskoka Chair, Ontario, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Lake Oudaze Reflection 1 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Lake Oudaze Reflection 2 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pitbullo (May 26, 2012)

A reflection image from me!


----------

